# 4x4 lube



## drkmagicard (Jun 24, 2007)

Do people lube their 4x4? If so how would you do it? 
Pry out the centers than instert lube?


----------



## Erik (Jun 24, 2007)

I assume you have an eastsheen when you say to take of a center. Just squeeze the spray mouth between 2 pieces and spray or indeed take of a center and spray somewhere there.


----------



## drkmagicard (Jun 24, 2007)

yes I have an eastsheen, so if i turn the cube around with the lube injected in the top middle peices it will spread it around the whole cube?


----------



## Erik (Jun 24, 2007)

and turn a bit so it gets everywhere of course...


----------



## John Lee (Jun 25, 2007)

eastsheen needs no lube. if you lube it u will destroy it.


----------



## icke (Jun 25, 2007)

i have a rubik's 4x4 and lube it the long way. i take the whole cube apart and use a small brush to cover the whole cubies in silicon. this takes a wile but then i know that the silicon is everywhere.


----------



## Erik (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by John Lee_@Jun 25 2007, 01:21 AM
> * eastsheen needs no lube. if you lube it u will destroy it. *


 I've never had any problems with my eastsheen cubes after lubing them (I lubed a 4x4, 2x a 5x5 and loads of 2x2's).


----------



## doubleyou (Jun 25, 2007)

my 2x2x2 (Eastsheen) turned out way better after lubing it.
same with 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. 

@ John, what experience have you had with destroying cubes with lube?


----------



## Rama (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik+Jun 25 2007, 09:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Erik @ Jun 25 2007, 09:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-John Lee_@Jun 25 2007, 01:21 AM
> * eastsheen needs no lube. if you lube it u will destroy it. *


I've never had any problems with my eastsheen cubes after lubing them (I lubed a 4x4, 2x a 5x5 and loads of 2x2's). [/b][/quote]
I'm with Erik especially the 2x2 I drown it with silicone.


----------



## John Lee (Jun 25, 2007)

They're already smooth and fast out of the box. they need no lube. If you lube it, it will just be harder to control and you're more likely to have internal pops.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jun 26, 2007)

I use silicone di-electric grease. I have no idea what it is, but it works really well.


----------



## drkmagicard (Jun 26, 2007)

I purchases lube from cubelube.com... is that good to put into the 4x4/5x5?


----------



## John Lee (Jun 26, 2007)

the lube from cubelube.com is this
http://www.uclean.com/catalog/productInfo/...2_oz_lemon.html
just furniture polish. you get the same results with pledge. i think silicone spray works better than the cubelube.com lube.


----------



## drkmagicard (Jun 27, 2007)

crap than that guy ripped me off?


----------



## John Lee (Jun 27, 2007)

u might have been ripped off. you can get a much higher quantity for the same price. but he is selling in small quantites so u don't have to buy the bulk of 12 spray bottles which costs 50 dollars. but he is making a great deal of profit. although you could have just bought a can of pledge.


----------



## BDeyes (Apr 8, 2008)

i'm not lubing my cube, i just took it apart coz it kept getting stuck. now i need to put it back together does anyone have any pictures/videos to help. it's and eastsheen and i have scoured the internet and all i can find are the ball ones  thanks

BD


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 8, 2008)

BDeyes said:


> i'm not lubing my cube, i just took it apart coz it kept getting stuck. now i need to put it back together does anyone have any pictures/videos to help. it's and eastsheen and i have scoured the internet and all i can find are the ball ones  thanks
> 
> BD


http://www.google.com/search?q=eastsheen+assemble
First non-video result.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 9, 2008)

For Rubik's, watch this video.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=K228OgMJzQg


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 9, 2008)

I lubed my Rubik's 4x4 with Jigaloo...

It's REALLY fast but i don't like the unstable feeling of all the slices shifting around while doing turns


----------

